# New Quarter Horse mare.



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

My new girl. She is a 11 year old registered Quarter Horse. Her name is Fancy Bo Vester, sire is The Boston Invester and dam is No Doubt Im Good. 

I know these aren't confo pictures, I just took some today as I was just messing around with her. I will get some better ones soon though. I would appreciate just general statements though. 

I plan on using her for trail riding and barrels.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable! Looks a little chunky in the 3rd picture. LoL. I love her coloring and lime definitely looks good on her. I think she'll do well for what your wanting out of her! She's got a really nice chest to her. I'd love to see some "conformation" photos.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

From what i can see in those pictures, she's got a sharp angle to her shoulder and her neck is set a little high.
Possibly high in the wither as well, but hard to tell with no side shots.
Really nice, deep girth and her hindquarters appear as though they would be nicely developed.
Sickle-hocked in the back legs but fronts legs look good. Again, hard to give a really good judgement.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new horse! I am sure you two will enjoy many rides together!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's such a cutie! She looks like a very sweet girl, I'm a big fan of bays too though. I'm a huge fan of the chunky ones too! I hope she turns out nice for you and you enjoy her.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I finally got better conformation pictures today, so please tell me what you think! Tear her apart, I'm all eyes.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

holy huge pictures, batman!:shock:


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know why they are so huge. If someone could please delete that post for me, I resized them myself. I apologize again.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm, anyone?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like her.

She isn't as butt high as she looks, is she? I think it might be the camera angle making her look so butt high, but I could be wrong...I'm hoping I'm right, though.

Her neck is a good length and ties into her chest well. I like her shoulder angle a lot. Her back may be a touch long, but nothing critical. 

She looks a bit tied in behind the knee. When was the last time her feet were done? I could be seeing things, but her front feet look LONG. 

I like her gaskins, although her stifle is set a bit high for my taste. Her hocks are nice and low, though. She looks like she might be a wee bit sickle hocked. Her rear pasterns are fairly upright. 

Could just be the pic, but she looks like she toes in slightly on her right front.


----------

